# Range Rover Sport - Needs Attention



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

My Wife has abused her Range Rover Sport and I would love to try and bring it back to new but not sure I would have the ability or patience going by the the pictures on forum.

The wheels and doors have been scuffed and I would appreciate if you could point me in the right direction for someone that could do the job. I can get the wheels fixed separately if required. The car is close to between Lisburn and Moira so someone close would help.

Anyone interested or have any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks just noticed last night that both of the rear doors are badly scratched as well so it will need somebody to advise.


----------

